# I found a Holloway's Ointment Pot.....



## Ladybuggz (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all, I found a Holloway's Ointment Pot about 5 yrs ago in an old burnt down China town/Dump. It is in pretty good shape(a couple little chips on the bottom) . I have done some research on it also the front reads.... Ointment for the cure of Gout and Rheumatism, manufactured Only by the Proprietor. Trade Mark( A Boobs out Lady sitting)  address of : 533 Oxford St. London, the back has  Ointment  Inverterate Ulcers,Sore Breasts, Sore Heads, Bad Legs & c. then all the numbers.,I have it dated to approx.1868 - 1881 on the research I have done..I have a couple pictures but I don't have a very good camera so they aren't very clear.....
 Anyone have a clue what something like this is worth??


----------



## cadburys (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, They are often found in the USA but are far more commonly found in England.

 In good condition they go for about 30 british pounds or about 45 bucks...ish
  If there is any damage it will hurt the price though.

 Ant


----------



## crackpot (Aug 27, 2010)

That is right. There are several addresses.
 The USA variants are all hard to get.There are several British types. The exposed boobs are sought after actually. The pictorial classical lady and child either have the Oxford address or later Southwark addess.
 The pots with the rope border have either the 144 Strand Address and the harder to get has the Oxford Late Strand address which is the transitional period 1867.
 The early roccoco scrolled Holloways in my view is the prettiest and all are hard to get. The sepia print type American examples are fabulous.
 The early family ointment pot is also scarce.


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a very good section, with photos, on Holloways Ointments & specifically the "Boobs" Holloway on the South African site - antiquebottles.co.za. Have a look under the ointments section.


----------



## blade (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's 3 from some time ago.
 Chris


----------



## glass man (Jun 24, 2011)

Any body got a picture of the "boobs out " one??Hope it ain't a picture of me!!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2011)

The only 100% one I found, the rest were chipped and broken.
   Here are some sore breasts for you G-Man  [8D]


----------



## Gidday (Jun 24, 2011)

No, that's not it. The breasts out variation shows the woman figure topless, and it's not an American Holloway address... Somebody will have one. If not it's pictured in that recent UK Ointment Pot book by Houghton and Priestly.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Gidday
> 
> No, that's not it. The breasts out variation shows the woman figure topless, and it's not an American Holloway address... Somebody will have one. If not it's pictured in that recent UK Ointment Pot book by Houghton and Priestly.


 
 I know thats not it,I just showed a pic of mine [] I would like to see the boobs to[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's the link SAbottles was referring to. http://antiquebottles.co.za/Pages/Categories/PrintedPots.htm


----------



## glass man (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks RICK!I could use some of that!The ladies need it too!They look deformed![8D] NICE POT!...POTS! BOOBS or somen...POT AND BOOBS  ..A great combo!!JAMIE


----------



## TROG (Jul 10, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## |MDB| (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it is one 'boob out', not plural. Either way, here are three Holloways I've dug in Halifax. The two on the right are London, the one on the left New York.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2011)

Boobs out = Wardrobe malfunctions. Let's be socially correct here folks.[]


----------

